# Experimental Recomp Log ( pics added )



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok So Im going to be running my biggest cycle to date and Goals are to recomp as much as possible. As I have gone backwards las 3 months or so due to lack off goals and planning and laziness.

Ok so as stated this is an experiment and I will be chopping and changing as I go along.

Stats 28

Weight 90KG

Body Fat 15% ( guesstimate )

Height 5.8

Lifts are

Bench press 145kg

Squat 180kg (all the way down ) non off that half knee bend rubbish. Not done this in wile so seee how it goes

Dead lift 220kg

Seated military press 110KG

Diet is going to have to change as I go along but for now is going to be 3400 Cals

Protein 350g

Carbs 250g

fats 90g

Now For supps and AAS

Vit D

Vit E

Multi Vit

Omega 3

Turine

BCAA'S

Protein Shake

AAS ( Subject to change )

Front load Fast Rip

Test 1400

Equipoise 600

Tren 400

Mast 400

Training will 6 days week

Mon Legs 15min Hit

Tues Back and chest Hit

Wed shoulders/Arms Hit

Thurs OFF

Friday Back and Chest

Sat Cardio Abs

Sun Shoulders and Arms

Diet

Snack Fruit Nuts Oats/Peanut Butter

Meal 1 Chicken and rice

Meal 1 Chicken and rice

Meal PWO Whey and coco pups

Meal 4 Protein Pancakes

Meal 5 Shake with added Fats and Fiber

Pleas add your comments

Thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Training today was legs,

Squats very disappointed with this as only got up to 150kg

With paused reps (3sec pause) not done squats in about 9months or so

Hamstring curls

Calf raises

Cardio 15 min Hit

The one body part I don't want to increase size in is legs hence a strength style work out.

Food stuck to 3500 day one down


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In for this mate, looking quality in avi!

Nice looking cycle too, one day I'll have to man up and do tren :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> In for this mate, looking quality in avi!
> 
> Nice looking cycle too, one day I'll have to man up and do tren :lol:


Mate I have seen the shape u are in and ur much better shape then I am !

And Avi is old been chilling the last 3 months and lost stone of lean mass


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Mate I have seen the shape u are in and ur much better shape then I am !
> 
> And Avi is old been chilling the last 3 months and lost stone of lean mass


Bout time you get that stone of lean mass and some back on then mate!!

How do you find EQ btw? Hearing mixed opinions on it.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

To be honest is my first time normally I'm a believer in low dose test and tren but thought 12 weeks off high dose ain't gone kill no one lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

will sub to this, good luck mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> To be honest is my first time normally I'm a believer in low dose test and tren but thought 12 weeks off high dose ain't gone kill no one lol


Like your style :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> will sub to this, good luck mate


Thanks mate I will try to make it as informative as possible and update pics weekly or so


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Like your style :thumbup1:


I was inspired by Lloyd lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> I was inspired by Lloyd lol


Lol that's Lloyds daily dose silly :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Found ya, IN!!!

Thats is defo a monster cycle lol, should be a good read.

Good luck mate!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Found ya, IN!!!
> 
> Thats is defo a monster cycle lol, should be a good read.
> 
> Good luck mate!!!


I know mate and to be honest I know is to much gear but hey lets see what happens.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was chest and back 4 sets 12/20 reps

Very different to what I normally do

Flys pause reps / lat pull down pause reps

Dumbell incline pause sets in to a negative fly/ revers close grip pull down pause contractions

15min Hit

Diet 3500 cals

So the plan is to increase volume as recovery gets better

Main sessions still done over the weekends


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> I know mate and to be honest I know is to much gear but hey lets see what happens.


Note wrong with pushing boundaries every now and then mate in a controlled manner, do the same, get the same, note wrong with you experimenting


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Note wrong with pushing boundaries every now and then mate in a controlled manner, do the same, get the same, note wrong with you experimenting


I hope that my ticker is on the same path of thinking as us mate lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning weight this morning was 92.2KG

Took a brave step today and took some pics, At least now looking at them and feeling **** I know I need to get my ac togethere for the next 12 weeks.

Training feels abit odd as is medium volume and low intensity with focus on pump and contractions and not weights.

But weekends I will train alot heavier with a lower rep range

Shoulders Arms

Lateral rais/ Shoulder press 12/20 reps 4 sets

Lat raise/ Rear delt cable flys 12/20 reps

Concentration curls/ rope push down 12/20 reps 5 sets

15 min Hitt

Diet today was

Chicken Rice super greens

Porridge peanut butter Dark coco powder

Work out

Steak and peppers and salad

Protein pancake dark coco powder

Chicken super greens and supps


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@Milky mate can you amend my tittle pls and put pics added ?

Thanks


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done for getting the pics up, you still have an awesome shape to your chest/shoulders/traps and arms, recon with a consistent clean diet, coupled with muscle memory you will be back to your avi in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Well done for getting the pics up, you still have an awesome shape to your chest/shoulders/traps and arms, recon with a consistent clean diet, coupled with muscle memory you will be back to your avi in no time :thumbup1:


Thanks mate

To be honest I was 5KG lighter in my avi but did look better not sure if I wane go under 90kg on this experiment.

Who knows it can ethire go great or tits up lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Beast mate. Looking biggggg!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Beast mate. Looking biggggg!


Combination off fat and muscle buddy 

How old are you by the way ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Combination off fat and muscle buddy
> 
> How old are you by the way ?


Just turned 23 matey.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Just turned 23 matey.


Mate ur gone be a monster in a few years !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Mate ur gone be a monster in a few years !


Long way of monster lol. But cheers for the kind words mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was was day off but cousin wanted to chest and back so thought why not ?

Pause reps on bench when up to 140kg/ standing close grip pull downs

Machin incline press/ dumbell rows 15 reps or more

Flys / wide grip chins. By that time 8 chins was a massive struggle

Diet

Chicken and rice

Oats and peanut butter

Work out

Steak rice and cheese

Protein pancakes

Steke and cheese

3600 ish today


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Today was was day off but cousin wanted to chest and back so thought why not ?
> 
> Pause reps on bench when up to 140kg/ standing close grip pull downs
> 
> ...


Strong bench mate.

What's your pancake recipe?

Was thinking someit simple like 1 scoop whey, whole egg, dash of almond milk, blend and fry?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

My one is mate

10 egg whites

2scoops protein blend

Almond essence

Cup off milk

120g oats

Dark chocolate to garnish

Banana garnish

Is epic 1200 cals


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and stevia to sweeten


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> My one is mate
> 
> 10 egg whites
> 
> ...


Sounds lush mate, once my kcals are bit higher gona have to experiment with some of that


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Sounds lush mate, once my kcals are bit higher gona have to experiment with some of that


Mate at how lean u are u could that 3x a day lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Mate at how lean u are u could that 3x a day lol


I wish mate lol I suffered to get down to this, hence the caution adding kcals back in and slowly reducing cardio, I've got shed loads of time, will build up to this x3 a day lol you watch


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate did you ask me a favour the other day ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have u got any b4 pics


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate did you ask me a favour the other day ?


Yea mate just wondering if u could change tittle to ( pics added )

Thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really sorry mate been mowed out with work, done :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Really sorry mate been mowed out with work, done :thumbup1:


Thanks alot big guy


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice shoulder work out did arms at the end

Shoulder press 4 sets of 8-20 reps

4sets

Partial lat rais/rear delt flys/ shrugs 12-20 reps 4

Sets

Heavy hammer curls/resistant band cable press downs 12-20 reap

Cable rope curls/ rope extensions

Diet

Chicken cheese super greens

Pancakes

Protein shake super greens

Work out out

Protein shake/ protein bar

Chicken cheese

Chicken and oven chips

Protein shake


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in for this mate, keep consistent you know you're stuff so should be a good read!

Strong as ever on bench I see


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in for this mate, keep consistent you know you're stuff so should be a good read!
> 
> Strong as ever on bench I see


Lol thanks for poping in mate feel free to comment and feed bk.

To be honest diet is gone be key gone try keep it as clean as poss.

And Hit in pwo


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Lol thanks for poping in mate feel free to comment and feed bk.
> 
> To be honest diet is gone be key gone try keep it as clean as poss.
> 
> And Hit in pwo


Yep no doubt given your goal, would of maybe started with carbs timed more around workouts and some intra with just pro/fat breakfast.

I like the eq in cycle, appetite maybe an issue at some point though really does make me ravenous.

Gh/peptides not included?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not at the moment mate if it does not go plan I will cut for 4/6 weeks at the end with t3 and clen maybe ?

I'm big believer in keeping carbs low but with timing like layne norton says as long as is a fat pro combo it does not make a huge diferance in my opionion.

Again all triel and error I whont take carbs higher then 250 for time being


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Not at the moment mate if it does not go plan I will cut for 4/6 weeks at the end with t3 and clen maybe ?
> 
> I'm big believer in keeping carbs low but with timing like layne norton says as long as is a fat pro combo it does not make a huge diferance in my opionion.
> 
> Again all triel and error I whont take carbs higher then 250 for time being


What's laynes view on carb timings? I actually tried to find this out other day how he likes to use carbs, couldn't see much on it!

Sounds good mate, time will tell!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> What's laynes view on carb timings? I actually tried to find this out other day how he likes to use carbs, couldn't see much on it!
> 
> Sounds good mate, time will tell!


He's got a bio layne vlog on carbohydrate metabolism from memory he doesn't say much groundbreaking, everyone has different carb needs....duh, also he states that adding carbs do sweet f.a for protein synthesis and that taking in excessive amounts of carbs pwo (80 plus I think) is silly.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> What's laynes view on carb timings? I actually tried to find this out other day how he likes to use carbs, couldn't see much on it!
> 
> Sounds good mate, time will tell!


His view is very basic mate

1 glycemic index is meaning less if protein fat and fiber are added

2 how often u spike insulin has a bigger impact on fat lost then time off the day

There was few othere bits like quantitie like goodfella mentioned also


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lazy day today just gone chill at home with the missis then maybe go out tonite.

Diet wise gone go for the same 3500/3700 well that's goal may go slightly over.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had really good back and chest work out today used machines only and very high volume work in terms off reps.

Every thing was 15/40 reps with a long time under tension.

Slightly ****ed off as I have seemed to have lost 1.5 kg but not gone let upset see as I feel slightly leaner and fuller.

Just made the most amazing protein pancakes with Greek yougart and compote


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Had really good back and chest work out today used machines only and very high volume work in terms off reps.
> 
> Every thing was 15/40 reps with a long time under tension.
> 
> ...


Pics of said pancakes??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol sorry my gf wanted pics to but it was a pwm so no chance of lol

I think bakeing soda was the secret as they were really light and fluffy

But will defo next time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol sorry my gf wanted pics to but it was a pwm so no chance of lol
> 
> I think bakeing soda was the secret as they were really light and fluffy
> 
> But will defo next time


these are the secrets I need lol

Havent cooked with protein in months, always tastes rubbery and ****


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol mate after 3 years off eating them almost every day I consider my self an expert in this department


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not much on today no training did abit off cardio 20min intervals diet is been funny as I have been out about lost track of cals but ill say around 3500/4000 mark


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is y I am fat lol

Omg


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@Goodfella for u mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> @Goodfella for u mate


Mate that looks unreal lol. Your best one yet?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate I think it is ! I don't like blowing my own horn but I am an awesome cook but with come the big fat gut :-(


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Mate I think it is ! I don't like blowing my own horn but I am an awesome cook but with come the big fat gut :-(


Definite fuel for some heavy ass weights mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoulders and arms today all isolation as going heavy on Friday

Lat rais/lying front rais and shrugs 5 sets off 12/20 reps

Easy curl / dumbell extension lying down with a 2 sec stretch at bottom 3 sets off 12

Cable press down / rope hammer curls and cable revears flys

Going for a pb on Friday see how it goes

With this volume off work I'm finding pb's very hard


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Out all day lost track off food around 3500/4000 mark again weight is back to 93 but feel tighter and harder


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good leg session today

8set off squats 2/5 reps worked up to 160kg will defo aim for 180 and eventually 200kg

Diet wise

Chicken and rice

Porridge peanut butter

Protein shake and carbs/chicken and rice

Small chicken sandwich

Protein pancake totall yougart banana

Protein shake nuts a d oats/ daily vits

Around the 3700 mark today


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so quick update weight is heaviest to date I don't I have lost any body fat but I'm up to 94kg that's 2 kg up from 2 weeks

I'm switching labs also back to wild cat as I'm starting to thing omega labs might be under dosed lol just being abit paro

Will update pics on Thursday hopefully


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good luck with this mate! I'll be trying to keep up and follow!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Ok so quick update weight is heaviest to date I don't I have lost any body fat but I'm up to 94kg that's 2 kg up from 2 weeks
> 
> I'm switching labs also back to wild cat as I'm starting to thing omega labs might be under dosed lol just being abit paro
> 
> Will update pics on Thursday hopefully


Sounds like alls going pretty well then mate, diet consistent?

Can't go wrong with wildcat mate, cheap too so why the change anyway?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

To be honest mate purly cause I trust them

And they are decently dosed.

Diet has been consistent I have taken cheat days out but if I fancy something ill have it in moderation ill say 85% clean.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not 100% happy plus crap pics ! Any ways is very early days so I still have to wait and see


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

So hear it goes feel abit down can't wait to

Switch labs for the rest off cycle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> So hear it goes feel abit down can't wait to
> 
> Switch labs for the rest off cycle


Didn't realise I had a journal up. You are looking good mate!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Didn't realise I had a journal up. You are looking good mate!


Hey mate hope ur well

To be honest not happy or size at the moment but is only the start so hoping for big things


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking good mate! Back, traps and delts all looking awesome!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> Looking good mate! Back, traps and delts all looking awesome!!


Thanks mate I don't struggle for size just wish I could be lean as well :-(

What stats were u in Avi ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Thanks mate I don't struggle for size just wish I could be lean as well :-(
> 
> What stats were u in Avi ?


Well your not exactly fat mate, your in good nick!

Eerrrm, not sure really mate that was last year on I think the second day of my holiday im maga! I need to get a new pic up really as i'm not as lean now but have around 7-10lbs more muscle now..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Mate your looking awesome, thick thick muscle, great shape too!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Mate your looking awesome, thick thick muscle, great shape too!


Thanks alot for the nice comment male helps when

I'm feeling down about the body fat. Next 8 weeks should be interesting as is changing

More in to a lean bulk then a recomp


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Training has been very high volume with high frequency except legs as I do not want to increase in size except calfs

For instance today started with tow sets of 50 reps on lateral raises super set with real delt rows


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Hey mate hope ur well
> 
> To be honest not happy or size at the moment but is only the start so hoping for big things


I'm really well mate.

Definitely take on board the comments above. You have a amazing base to work from!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

So off on holiday tomorrow gone try to get 2 more sessions in befor I go.

Hopping hotel is gone have a decent gym to.

Wild cat gear arrived today so will jab tomorrow then off I go


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

which gear did you get, started my cycle off with WC sust n deca, ran out of the sust, but had a vial of cyp so been using that along with the deca for a couple weeks now

potent stuff :devil2:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> which gear did you get, started my cycle off with WC sust n deca, ran out of the sust, but had a vial of cyp so been using that along with the deca for a couple weeks now
> 
> potent stuff :devil2:


TNT mast

Equitest

Equtren

Im gone Jab 5mils tomorrow before holiday


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Look well mate! Upper back is really solid and arms/delts look thick as, similar build to me I think except you're a dwarf 

I have the same issue's you do with lower back/abs, definately the first place it goes and probably due to past lives! Definately the last place to lean up when cutting too, I really feel the need to stay full up top as it helps keep the vtaper and shape better. You're doing just fine with this, onwards and upwards mate especially when gear kicks in!

Have a good time away


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Look well mate! Upper back is really solid and arms/delts look thick as, similar build to me I think except you're a dwarf
> 
> I have the same issue's you do with lower back/abs, definately the first place it goes and probably due to past lives! Definately the last place to lean up when cutting too, I really feel the need to stay full up top as it helps keep the vtaper and shape better. You're doing just fine with this, onwards and upwards mate especially when gear kicks in!
> 
> Have a good time away


Thanks alot mate

Yea very similar builds but I'm 5.8 long lol

To be honest I don't focus much on lower body parts as unlike ur self I'm just a hobbie builder and never gone compete.

Ill be thinking of you guys wile I'm at the buffe stuffing my fat face also if wifi there ill take some food porn pics lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> TNT mast
> 
> Equitest
> 
> ...


sounds yummy

iv just got some tnt450 for my next cycle for the new year, obv a few months a way but needed some other bits for the current one so thought while i had the money i would make a start putting the new one together.

hope you have a good time away mate, rest well and prepare yourself to smash it when you are back


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think i'll be following this lad


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so I'm back from holiday and feel like utter crap lol

Back to training so there will be a few slight changes to diet and training !

200g chicken Brest

200g sweet potato at 10.30

12.30 the same

Work out bcaas

Then protein shake

Then again the same chicken Brest and sweet potato 5pm

Then 8pm the same

11pm protein shake

Is around 2700

Cardio will be increase to 20 minutes pw

And on non training days abs and cardio

Wen I came bk I was around 95kg and now down to 93.6kg

Let the new faze begin pics I will update 2 weeks from now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Protein 350

Carbs 200

Fats under 40g


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Ok so I'm back from holiday and feel like utter crap lol
> 
> Back to training so there will be a few slight changes to diet and training !
> 
> ...


How was the holiday mate, good time away?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea mate family trip nothing to do apart from stuffing my face not that I was complaining I think I put away 5kg of cakes and pastry alone

Looks like ur doing great got any update pics ? Link pls


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Yea mate family trip nothing to do apart from stuffing my face not that I was complaining I think I put away 5kg of cakes and pastry alone
> 
> Looks like ur doing great got any update pics ? Link pls


yeah things are progressing nicely, got a pic update from two weeks ago, will be doing another one when i do my weigh in on weds, but till then...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227444-danmundy-wants-get-huge-25.html post#362


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good mate specialy arms


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

So after weighing my self today and dropping all the holiday water 92kg so 2 kg down for sure small amount of muscle and glycogen !

Diet wise have to increase as I thought I put and least a few kg of fat added one meal of chicken and rice and anothere protein shake

Carbs 300

Protein 400

Fats under 70

Training also changing to 4 days a week plus pw cardio

And maybe spin and abs session saterdays

Pics will update in 2 weeks depending on progress


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick update weight is up to 94kg but holding a fair bit of water !

Trainging going great cardio has been dropped focus is on hard heavy sessions and max recovery


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going mate?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol thanks for reminding me of the journal Sam

Well had slight change to cycle about 4 weeks in as I felt like **** !

Weight wise around 92kg but holding alot of water some I'm dropping test to trt level from next week and dropping equipoise also!

So it will be 150mlg test

And 500mlg tren for the last few weeks just to drop the water and see what I look like.

As at the moment just look flat as a pancake and no muscle shape or hardeness hopping for 88kg at 11/13% at the end of this


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Lol thanks for reminding me of the journal Sam
> 
> Well had slight change to cycle about 4 weeks in as I felt like **** !
> 
> ...


You look ripped and solid in them pics, I think you can retire now haha! What are you hoping to get out of the recomp?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Halved the dose to 1.5 and now halving it again as honestly less is more I think I have learnt this now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> You look ripped and solid in them pics, I think you can retire now haha! What are you hoping to get out of the recomp?


Thanks mate far from to be honest it started as recomp and it did work but

Just cant handle high amounts of gear!

Then wen I got fat after holidays it turned in to a mini cut

Ideal goal would be a lean 90 kg


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Honestly I have always been a fat boy at one point i was a 120 kg so dieting is hard for me !

Every day I'm like screw this lol eat wat u want

But who knows maybe one day


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Halved the dose to 1.5 and now halving it again as honestly less is more I think I have learnt this now


I definitely found that to be the case to an extent there is a definite sweet spot where growth is top and sides are not too bad.

I'm trying a SHIC one more time come feb 2014 to see how it rates gains wise compared to a normal 6 week short ester blast of much lower dosages.

What the plan now? Are you still going to recomp just on lower dosages?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RowRow said:


> I definitely found that to be the case to an extent there is a definite sweet spot where growth is top and sides are not too bad.
> 
> I'm trying a SHIC one more time come feb 2014 to see how it rates gains wise compared to a normal 6 week short ester blast of much lower dosages.
> 
> What the plan now? Are you still going to recomp just on lower dosages?


To be honest mate I at the lightest I have been for a wile so waiting for the water from the test to drop to see wat I look like

The reassess if I can drop another 2% mean wile would be great

But from now on low dose 200 cals over maintenance and pw cardio is what I'm sticking to


----------

